# Was man so findet



## Lexort (25. Oktober 2007)

> ibts doch schon...oder was genau macht der caster von maulgar denn sonst?





> Nein, da gibt es ein paar grundlegende Unterschiede:
> 
> Der Caster ist auch nicht von einem Pala vernünftig tankbar.
> Es gibt andere Ziele für den MT.
> ...





> *
> Ich erwarte auf gängigen Seiten wie Buffed.de Guides mit dem Inhalt
> "Für diesen Boss benötigt man einen Def-Krieger und 12 Jäger für Irreführung."*





> *Nein nein, richtig Old-School wäre 6-8 Krieger mit Spott-Rotation!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aus: Hierarchie der Tanks (Teil 5)

Also ich würde mir schon langsam mal Gedanken machen...


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (25. Oktober 2007)

Die Anti-Buffed Bash hat man zu grossen teilen einer anderen WoW Fanpage zu verdanken die aus dem Fanpage Project von blizzard geflogen nachdem es dort Goldkauf Werbung gab (die der Admin mit voller zustimmung und wissen gesetzt hat)
Und seitdem Basht der Admin der Seite gegen so jede andere Seite die sich mit WoW befasst, besonders aber Buffed.


----------



## Lexort (25. Oktober 2007)

Gendo schrieb:


> Die Anti-Buffed Bash hat man zu grossen teilen einer anderen WoW Fanpage zu verdanken die aus dem Fanpage Project von blizzard geflogen nachdem es dort Goldkauf Werbung gab (die der Admin mit voller zustimmung und wissen gesetzt hat)
> Und seitdem Basht der Kinder Admin der Seite gegen so jede andere Seite die sich mit WoW befasst, besonders aber Buffed.



Jenau - der schreibt auch die Guides hier...


----------



## ZAM (25. Oktober 2007)

Ok - ich bin ehrlich: Wir hassen Palas, die sind von blizzard nicht als Tanks klassifiziert werden von uns auch niemals als Tanks klassifiziert - auch in Zukunft nicht. :>


Und jetzt zur Wahrheit: Man kann die Guides auch gern noch auf jeweils 50 weitere Seiten ausweiden um jede kleine Taktik die irgendwer zu jedem Boss mal aufgestellt hat, auch unterzubringen um als eierlegende Wollmilchsau und die erste Webseite ever, jeden Benutzer zufrieden zu stellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (25. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ok - ich bin ehrlich: Wir hassen Palas, die sind von blizzard nicht als Tanks klassifiziert werden von uns auch niemals als Tanks klassifiziert - auch in Zukunft nicht. :>
> Und jetzt zur Wahrheit: Man kann die Guides auch gern noch auf jeweils 50 weitere Seiten ausweiden um jede kleine Taktik die irgendwer zu jedem Boss mal aufgestellt hat, auch unterzubringen um als eierlegende Wollmilchsau und die erste Webseite ever, jeden Benutzer zufrieden zu stellen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einfacher wäre es son Blödsinn wie Pala nur Notlösung (DK HC) einfach rauszustreichen - das spart sogar Platz...


----------



## Golgothar (26. Oktober 2007)

Lexort schrieb:


> Einfacher wäre es son Blödsinn wie Pala nur Notlösung (DK HC) einfach rauszustreichen - das spart sogar Platz...



Oder Paladine ganz aus dem Spiel streichen - das spart noch mehr Platz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (26. Oktober 2007)

Golgothar schrieb:


> Oder Paladine ganz aus dem Spiel streichen - das spart noch mehr Platz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schwachfug - die Guidefehler sind derzeit für viele Protpalas ein ziemliches Problem, ist doof wenn man was problemlos kann aber erst rumdiskutieren muß, weil in den Guides ja was anderes steht.
Für Deinen Blödsinn fehlt mir hier also das Verständnis und buffed alls eine Seite, die sehr viel bietet und das gut, könnte sich aber in dem Punkt vieleicht doch mal ein wenig bessern, wie man an dem Auschnitt sieht würde das dem Ruf ja nicht schaden..


----------



## Lilynight (26. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ok - ich bin ehrlich: Wir hassen Palas, die sind von blizzard nicht als Tanks klassifiziert werden von uns auch niemals als Tanks klassifiziert - auch in Zukunft nicht. :>
> Und jetzt zur Wahrheit: Man kann die Guides auch gern noch auf jeweils 50 weitere Seiten ausweiden um jede kleine Taktik die irgendwer zu jedem Boss mal aufgestellt hat, auch unterzubringen um als eierlegende Wollmilchsau und die erste Webseite ever, jeden Benutzer zufrieden zu stellen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


**hust*....
Was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...ich glaube ich lese schlecht....
Den *Hammer * hinterher wirft..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

~ . ~ wie mag so ein Hass auf Pala wohl aussehen....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grüße, bis demnächst im Alteractal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Lexort (14. November 2007)

Kilingeling - wie was gefunden und das in eurem eigegen Forum - langsam stellen sich da nur noch recht beleidigende Fragen (so in Richtung stupid) , oder meint ihr nicht?

-> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=21964


----------

